# sawblade bush knife



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 5, 2017)

This one has ADI burl handles with aluminum pins. Made from a 14" saw blade.....now to acid etch my name and make the sheath...pappy

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice job Pappy - That DIW is beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2017)

Dang Pappy that is NICE!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 5, 2017)

You keep doing that and those old saw blades down there at the shop are all going to be in jeopardy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 5, 2017)

ty everyone


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 6, 2017)

I like Pappy!


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 7, 2017)

Very nice, love the handle and the profile.


----------



## Greg W (Apr 8, 2017)

Like the profile too. Looks like it fits a hand well. Nice looking knife.


----------



## Strider (Apr 10, 2017)

Great knife! Looks very useful. And the wood below has some sick grain too


----------

